
Why do so many Google employees appear to plug their stuff nearly every day? - 65827
Good or bad or other, Google seems to be the only company that engages in this sort of cheerleading on HN. Does anyone else think this is a strange state of affairs?<p>If it&#x27;s a new service announcement, there will be an army of people to answer questions and solve support problems. If it&#x27;s a story about a competitor, there will be an army of people prodding you to try Google instead.<p>Even if this isn&#x27;t an organized part of their media strategy it still smells a bit off, no?
======
carsongross
I suspect most of the big companies do it, and brigade pretty hard. Winning
tech infrastructure mindshare is inherently extremely valuable.

I do it for my crappy little library and I know if I had the resources of
Google or Facebook... I'd use them.

~~~
juice_bus
I noticed there was one (or more) Google employees out during the Amazon
outage yesterday, didn't hear a peep from Microsoft pushing Azure.

------
meowface
I think we'd need to do some real analytics on this to see if this is true.

But if it is true: people hawk their stuff or promote their company on HN all
the time, including on negative articles about competitors. I have no idea why
you think only Google does this, because I've seen it from startups and big
tech giants alike.

Google is a huge employer and Googlers could easily be one of the most
overrepresented demographics on HN. In that light, it'd be pretty expected.

